# [GUIDE] ADB problem/bug FIX



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

*Standard Disclaimer: What you are about to do will void your warranty. There is also the slight possibility that you could damage your phone if you do it wrong -- and maybe even if you do it right. You undertake this activity with that in mind and are solely responsible for the results. *

If you are having any problems with ADB not working try this fix. If this does not work try FXZ back to stock

I will walk you step by step how to install and use ADB Shell.
1. Download the Android SDK make sure you get the .zip
2.Extract the .zip to your local drive (hard drive or C: drive)
3. Download and install the Motorola drives (should have them if you rooted before)
4. You need to update the SDK in order to get the ADB files. Go to your local drive and find a file named androidsdk. In this folder you should see SDK manager. Run this and it will start by Refreshing Sources. When this is done it gives you an option to install packages. The only package we need for ADB is called "Android SDK Platform-tools, revision 6" install this. When it is done you can close everything.
5. Put phone into USB Debugging
6. Open Command Prompt and type to make sure your device is found
*cd\
cd androidsdk\platform-tools
adb devices*
it should show a device if it is working
7. We are now going to run ADB shell
* cd\
cd androidsdk\platform-tools
adb shell*
you should now see [email protected]_targa:/$ you might have a different name but it should end in $
8. type this command in the ADB shell
*rm /data/local/root/local.prop*
9. type exit until the window closes


----------



## kendeezy (Oct 18, 2011)

hi i was just wondering is FXZ back to stock do you mean factory resetting the whole phone? lol just wanted to make sure.

Thanks


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

kendeezy said:


> hi i was just wondering is FXZ back to stock do you mean factory resetting the whole phone? lol just wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the phone OS will be just like it was when it was first pulled out of the box.


----------



## beaubranback (Jun 4, 2012)

im getting a

*rm /data/local/root/local.prop*
*rm /data/local/root/local.prop: not found*

.... does that still mean it works?

also, the file names are a bit different now as there is a different version of the sdk


----------

